# Safe deposit boxes?



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey

Is there anywhere that I can get a safe deposit box, perhaps in a bank vault? I ask simply because I do not want to have to keep all of my valuables in student accommodation. Any help is appreciated!

Thanks
James


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

You can buy lockable metal boxes from the Superhome centre and they are capable of screwing to the wall or floor. They start at around 17 euro.


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

I have just looked up what that store is and there is one right near where I am moving to. I'm not sure whether my landlord would want me screwing things in to the floor so might keep it in the bottom of my wardrobe or something. But will definitely check this out thanks!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

jamesellis said:


> I have just looked up what that store is and there is one right near where I am moving to. I'm not sure whether my landlord would want me screwing things in to the floor so might keep it in the bottom of my wardrobe or something. But will definitely check this out thanks!


That's about as much use as a chocolate teapot. In fact it's less use. Not only will you tell your burglar where the valuables are but you will have them in a neat little box he can pick up and walk off with.

If they are not massively fixed into concrete there is no point in having them.

Pete


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

You would need something pretty sturdy. You can buy a reasonable safe - rather than a tin box - but it will have to be fitted securely and in a position where it would be difficult to remove.

I have checked out safe deposit boxes at one bank myself and was told that they are all rented out and I would be lucky to find one free. Apparently a lot of folk have had the same idea about keeping their stash safe following the raid on bank accounts.

Good luck. Mind you it's nice to know that there is at least one student who is not totally broke!


----------

